
Can GoFundMe fund my college degree? - hsikka
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gofundme.com&#x2F;csdegree<p>I have a job, and have scraped together some financial security, but there is still a deficit between my earnings and tuition. Is GoFundMe a good platform to solve this?
======
coreyp_1
1.) Why a second bachelor's? It's just as much work at this point to get a
masters instead, regardless of the fact that it is in a different field. All
you have to do is talk to the school and see what their requirements are (in
terms of leveling classes, etc.) in order to switch fields. (Note: I did this.
My bachelor's was in music [piano performance], masters was in CS, and I did
it in one year with A LOT of hard work. Further note: I worked as a programmer
and paid for it all myself, without loans, scholarships, or familial help. It
can be done if you have the programming skills.)

2.) Go to a less expensive school ([http://www.cc.gatech.edu/academics/degree-
programs/masters/o...](http://www.cc.gatech.edu/academics/degree-
programs/masters/online-ms-cs) for ~$7k, all online)
([http://cs.mwsu.edu/](http://cs.mwsu.edu/) ~$10K/yr. in Texas, did my MS
there)

3.) Go for a PhD instead. Just about every good school will pay you a stipend
to attend as well as waive your tuition. You often earn a Master's on the way
up, and I have known some people to quit after earning the Masters (although
the school will not encourage this). The only difficulty in this route is
that, in coming from a completely unrelated field, they may not be interested
in you until you establish your programming and CS skills. I am currently
working on my PhD in CS, but I got my masters first in Texas.

EDIT: corrected the GaTech link

~~~
hsikka
I was really interested in a PhD, but it does seem that they want formal
computer science background.

------
eugeneionesco
No.

